# Help Please



## Physco Puppy (21/4/14)

Hi 

I'm from a small town and am currently smoking Hangsen E Liquids which I started on, can anybody give me tips on any other brands as I want to test out the waters? I have been buying fromwww.hangsendist.co.za and they have been great. Just wanted to see if there is anything better out there at great pricing.


----------



## johan (21/4/14)

Welcome to this awesome forum @Physco Puppy - there are quite a few e-juice suppliers as members here, just go down to the retailers section on homepage or just contact @Oupa at info@vapourmountain.co.za directly for the best locally e-juice IMO.


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/4/14)

Vapour Mountain make your selection.. email them... they send you and invoice... bank deposit and about 4-5 days later they deliver to your door step. 

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vapour-mountain-premium-e-liquid-and-diy-mixing-kits.70/

And Vape King have their beta juices on special at the moment!

http://www.vapeking.co.za/e-liquids/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Physco Puppy (21/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vapour Mountain make your selection.. email them... they send you and invoice... bank deposit and about 4-5 days later they deliver to your door step.
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vapour-mountain-premium-e-liquid-and-diy-mixing-kits.70/
> 
> ...


Great thank you I'll check it out


----------



## Physco Puppy (21/4/14)

johan said:


> Welcome to this awesome forum @Physco Puppy - there are quite a few e-juice suppliers as members here, just go down to the retailers section on homepage or just contact @Oupa at info@vapourmountain.co.za directly for the best locally e-juice IMO.


Thank you for your reply.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (22/4/14)

Welcome @Physco Puppy

There are a few juice manufacturers locally but the list is growing. Fortunately.
Also are a number of juice vendors stocking international liquids.
Check out the retailers listed in the retailers section on the home page of this forum. Several of them stock juices you can try.

I agree with the above posters, Vapour Mountain makes excellent juices at reasonable prices. 

All the best


----------

